# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Common wild plant in my area, cannot identify in popular books

## oscarafone

Hi all,

I registered to post this question on the forum. (Nice to meet you all.) I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this plant that I find growing in my area, Atlanta, Georgia. I found it growing among woodsorrel plants and chickweed (see photos.)

Thanks a lot for any help.

IMG_0652.jpg

IMG_0655.jpg

IMG_0654-1.jpg

----------


## cow_rancher

What does it taste like?

*Rancher*

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not sure by the look, but I'm sure that one of our members will know and be along to tell you.

----------


## Fixit

Can't identify that 1 . That said I bet it taste pepperery . It just looks like a cress .

----------


## Rick

What does it taste like? I hope that was a joke. Never put anything in your mouth that you can't positively identify. 

That does look like a cress...but not quite. At least to me. If no one can identify it then take it to your county extension office. They should be able to assist you in identifying it.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....From Wisconsin.

I wouldn't taste it either, until I knew what it was .....
Looks like a type of crest to me as well....?

But...

Positive ID is difficult from a picture of just a part of a plant.
You mention location of Atlanta, Georgia...and a couple of companion plants..
Woods sorrel grows everywhere.....as does chickweed....From Purdo Bay, Al to Key West, Fl.  

Few more questions that may help to narrow it down
Sun ?....Shade?...Wet/dry.....(looking up companions will help),...
Soil type?....Clay, loam, sand, etc.?

This is a picture or just a part of a plant......How tall?.....ground creeper? 
What at time of year was pic. taken? (assume late fall?)?.....Mature plants look different than immature plants....many times.

Any flowers or seed pods?...Biggie at certain times of the year. 

Contacting local country agent or University Horticulture Dept.....is very helpful .

----------


## plantman60

Firsthand, I'd say buttercup family which means it's probably quite toxic.  Never go by the first two leaves, always look at the later leaves.  Hope this helps!

----------


## SwissBrit

Crush and smell guys..
Then rub on the back of your hand to see if you get a reaction.
Only then taste and only on your tongue  - no swallowing, have a bottle of water handy to wash your mouth out.
Bear in mind all of this only does is tell you if it has an acid or alkaline reaction, is it bitter or sweet.
IF IN DOUBT - SPIT IT OUT

In Europe theres a great book for Food for Free which covers most edible plants and points out the non edible and poisonous ones.
Surely theres such a book for the USA

----------


## hunter63

It would be nice if someone that makes these posts containing a couple of pic' of some plant......Would check back in and let people know what he/she found out.

Usually only one or two posts, no location zone, no time if year, ....not much as any additional clue,.... just a pic.

I going to assume that that OP tried it, didn't save a piece of it,... to have someone show the EMT what they ate.....and met their demise.

Rub test and tip of tongue are still nor a good identification of something is Good....maybe just "not a real bad".

Hunted with an older guy that came from Poland....Many plants were similar some not so much...used the tip of tongue taste test...a lot.
Also carried a flask of homemade plum liquor...as an antidote....LOL

----------


## LowKey

How long does it take you to react to Poison Ivy if you rub it on the back of your hand?
About an hour, maybe a little less?
By that time you could have eaten a whole poison ivy salad, then looked at your hand and said, "uh oh...."

----------


## Pennsylvania Mike

> It would be nice if someone that makes these posts containing a couple of pic' of some plant......Would check back in and let people know what he/she found out.
> 
> Usually only one or two posts, no location zone, no time if year, ....not much as any additional clue,.... just a pic.
> 
> I going to assume that that OP tried it, didn't save a piece of it,... to have someone show the EMT what they ate.....and met their demise.
> 
> Rub test and tip of tongue are still nor a good identification of something is Good....maybe just "not a real bad".
> 
> Hunted with an older guy that came from Poland....Many plants were similar some not so much...used the tip of tongue taste test...a lot.
> Also carried a flask of homemade plum liquor...as an antidote....LOL


Hunter, give him/her the benefit of the doubt, he/she posted on 12-05-2016, 08:49 PM and maybe he/she ate the plant and ... didn't have any homemade plum liquor.

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter, give him/her the benefit of the doubt, he/she posted on 12-05-2016, 08:49 PM and maybe he/she ate the plant and ... didn't have any homemade plum liquor.


Didn't want to put it quite that way.........LOL

Make me think of this ad......

----------


## Batch

Poison Ivy reaction can be anywhere from hours to days later. But, in most cases if you wash the urushiol in the first couple hours of expected exposure. You can avoid problems. Just use soap and a rag.

How that will affect ingestion is your own fun investigation. LOL

----------


## Rick

When my kids were kids one of the neighbor boys was helping his grandfather burn some brush. Turns out there was poison ivy in it and the little guy breathed the smoke. He was in the hospital for several days and it took him several weeks to recover from it. He had poison ivy inside!

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Poison Ivy gets into your bloodstream and can cause the blistering on any part of your body.  

I used to be very allergic to PI.  Then one day an Avon Lady told me of the cure.  She was a nice lady and the cure worked.

After exposer to Poison Ivy or after you get it, you go to the grocery store and buy the largest amount of dried parsley they have. Bags are great but the large bottles are okay (get two).  Boil a quart of water and add the parsley.  Allow to steep for 30 min and drink it all.  In two days your poison ivy will be gone.  If you get into it and drink the tea, you won't get it.  

A friend once derided me for this cure and I offered to buy the parsley for him.  I told him the only thing he had to lose was the Poison Ivy.  

The first time I did this was in 1989 and I haven't had PI since.  Now I don't even make the tea any more.  I just don't get PI and I'm in it regularly picking dewberries and muscadines.


Alan

----------


## Rick

And now your wife adds you to stews and pot roast.

----------


## WalkingTree

> Hi all,
> 
> I registered to post this question on the forum. (Nice to meet you all.) I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this plant that I find growing in my area, Atlanta, Georgia. I found it growing among woodsorrel plants and chickweed (see photos.)
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help.
> 
> IMG_0652.jpg
> 
> IMG_0655.jpg
> ...



Darn, I been looking for that. Misplaced it a while back.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Alan, you forgot to add "and my gas makes a wonderful garnish."

----------

